# 5.1.11 Water Marble (pic heavy)



## Thefemaleclown (May 2, 2011)

So this is a water marble I did on my nails a few days ago and I finally decided to document it even though my nails are in such a bad state. This semester I'm taking a sculpture class and we're working with plaster which has completely destroyed my already weak nails. Anyway, this marble was just so springy that I had to post it. It was originally inspired by pink lemonaid, however, after some time working with the colors I decided to marble over yellow instead of light pink and so the colors are more on the orange side which now reminds me of starburst candy. I really do apologize for how bad my nails are but the marble I think turned out cool enough to make up for it. 

ALSO!!! I ordered the new bundle monster plates the other day and should be getting them soon to put up some pictures as well as some fimo canes to work with. 













Now for some close ups of my favorite nails.


----------



## jeanarick (May 2, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this with us!!!  I love the way the colors turned out.


----------



## tangerinex3 (May 2, 2011)

Here's my try at marbling. 

BTW, Those colors are so *cute*!


----------



## Thefemaleclown (May 2, 2011)

Very nice! I love the black and white!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 2, 2011)

I'm really liking the marble nail look.  I'll definitely have to give it a try.  I'm just so impatient when it comes to my nails drying though!


----------



## vixie13 (May 2, 2011)

That turned out great! Looks like a Hawaiian tropical flower on one of those Hawaiian shirts old men wear! But in a really pretty way!!!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *vixie13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That turned out great! Looks like a Hawaiian tropical flower on one of those Hawaiian shirts old men wear! But in a really pretty way!!!!


haha it really does! and agreed in the best and prettiest way possible


----------



## AmourAnnette (May 3, 2011)

OH MY GOSH, your water marble looks just like a Big Stick popsicle!!! Yum yum yum!


----------



## Ngelic (May 3, 2011)

I actually want to try water marbling too.. but it looks sooo messy... I don't really like cleaning up my fingers and also looks like it uses a lot of polish.

I heard some people tape their fingers in places they don't want the polish to go but that sounds like a lot of work. Has anyone tried the moisturizer technique yet? Does it work?


----------



## 2010sherrybaby (May 3, 2011)

I feel like I'm about to ask a really dumb question here lol. But how exactly do you do the marble look?


----------



## 2010sherrybaby (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Ngelic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually want to try water marbling too.. but it looks sooo messy... I don't really like cleaning up my fingers and also looks like it uses a lot of polish.
> 
> I heard some people tape their fingers in places they don't want the polish to go but that sounds like a lot of work. Has anyone tried the moisturizer technique yet? Does it work?



It looks like it really takes some work and patience Ngelic. I want to know how to do it myself, but I'm not sure that I want to know lol.


----------



## llehsal (May 3, 2011)

Gosh I tried this a few times...big mistake...LOL...I have to give this a try again.  These nails look awesome.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *llehsal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gosh I tried this a few times...big mistake...LOL...I have to give this a try again.  These nails look awesome.



what happened when you tried it lol


----------



## Ngelic (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *2010sherrybaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like I'm about to ask a really dumb question here lol. But how exactly do you do the marble look?



It's not a dumb question  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yes it does take A LOT of work and A LOT of polish.

First you need to get something shallow but big enough for your hand; a cup isn't a good idea as it is deep and too small to see what you're doing. Fill that up with water. Drip the colours (usually about 3-4) of the polishes that you want into the water, it will spread but the colour your drip in the middle of the other one will not "escape" the outter colour which makes layers, and you have about 10 seconds or so to make a pattern using something long and pointy and put your finger under that and lift it up so the polish goes on top. Since the polish spreads, it WILL get all over your fingers too and not just the nail ALSO because of the amount of polish in the marbelling bath, it takes quite a while to dry too.... which is why it's a hassel sometimes since it takes forever to clean up. 

Use the pointy thingy to lift out the remaining polish in the "bath" and put it aside to throw away later... make sure the "bath" is cleanish and drip all over again but watch out for the nails that you've done already, you won't want to ruin it after all that work.


----------



## magosienne (May 3, 2011)

I think it's a lovely marble, i really like the colors, very springy.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Ngelic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   o WOW that's awesome.  I thought you just glopped a bunch of polish on and then swirled it using a needle or something


----------



## jeanarick (May 3, 2011)

Click here for a step by step tutorial with pictures.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Click here for a step by step tutorial with pictures.



thanks jean  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That looks so cool when it's in the water, you seriously got me really excited to try this


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

one question, it looks as if the pattern spread from side to side, how to you get your hand in without disturbing the design, and if you touch it will it mess it up?


----------



## Thefemaleclown (May 3, 2011)

I highly suggest watching the tutorials done on http://mysimplelittlepleasures.blogspot.com/. Colette is the marbling master of the internet. She has some great tips for taping, for designs and for polish types. If you want to try out marbling watch a few of her videos before you take the plunge. Over time you'll develop a system that works best for you but since she's been doing this for a while her method is a great one to start with. 

I use dixie cups (that you buy for your bathroom) so I can toss them each time and use filtered water or  bottled water. You need to play around with the polish ahead of time to make sure it spreads in the water and the colors work together. Some polish just is a pain. I also use toothpicks to draw my designs. Some people use orange sticks (like Colette), some use needles or safety pins. 

I've done marbling with both tape and chapstick as a polish blocker. the tape is much easier in my opinion. I just use regular masking tape and it's a breeze to get off and I never get too messy when I marble. It really depends on the time you have and your patience level. Some people don't mind getting messy and just go for it, I'm a bit OCD and do a pretty thorough taping job so after I'm finished my dipping all I have to do is take off the tape and clean up around my cuticles with a cue-tip dipped in remover. 

Overall, remember to test things out head of time, work relatively quickly and just have fun. it's not a perfect process and sometimes the mess-ups look just as fun as what you were aiming for. If anyone has questions about marbling just send me a message. I'll also make some effort to record myself marbling or do a photo step by step tutorial.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

thatnks for posting that blog, her nail designs are amazing!  Is the nail polish almost dry on impact (like with the konad plates)


----------



## jeanarick (May 3, 2011)

Some polishes dry really quickly and others give you more time to play with because they don't dry as quickly.  It's really a matter of experimenting with polishes and finding what works.  I've had the most consistent results with "frost" polishes.  Mattes and creams just don't work that well for me.  Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear and Wet N Wild polishes have been some of the best I've used.



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thatnks for posting that blog, her nail designs are amazing!  Is the nail polish almost dry on impact (like with the konad plates)


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

thanks for all the info, I'll be trying this out ASAP


----------



## Thefemaleclown (May 3, 2011)

No the polish is not dry on impact, you definitely have to wait the regular amount of time for polish to dry. 

My answer to the moisturizer question rather than tape.... 

    I used chapstick once around my nails rather than tape and it was effective. it put a barrier between my skin and the polish. HOWEVER, it was just another gooey substance on your skin and you have to be super careful when cleaning off the excess while your nails are still wet. I prefer the tape because I can dip my nails and then keep working without my fingers being sticky or slippy. However, that is just my experience with it. I say give it a try and see how it works for you.


----------



## Thefemaleclown (May 3, 2011)

Oh! And you can take a look at my blog and some of my previous posts on MUT... I often do just one nail on each hand with a marble. This reduces a lot of mess, a lot of time, a lot of polish and is all around much easier because you have your other fingers to work with without the risk of messing up a marble you worked really hard on. It's a really cool look and not quite as flashy as all your nails marbled. perhaps try that kind of look out first and then go on to the full marbled mani.

 I'll post an example of a previous one finger marbles so you can get an idea.


----------



## 2010sherrybaby (May 3, 2011)

I am most definitely trying this one out very, very soon. I love the whole concept of it! And its just so cute! The pictures that I have seen so far look like they were professionally done. I hope mine come out this way as well!


----------



## Jjlane (May 3, 2011)

So cute! I really need to try this. I have been putting it off for so long. I am a bit OCD about how neat my nails are so the mess that comes with water marbling just scares me. I will have to try the tape method when I work up the courage to try this!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 5, 2011)

Ok, I just tried this and I'm doing something wrong.  The first drop dissipates and dries before I can put the third drop in which then makes the other colors freeze in place and forget about swirling.  I've tried every temp of water possible.  and went through about 1/4 bottle of 3 polishes.  so frustrated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ngelic (May 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I just tried this and I'm doing something wrong.  The first drop dissipates and dries before I can put the third drop in which then makes the other colors freeze in place and forget about swirling.  I've tried every temp of water possible.  and went through about 1/4 bottle of 3 polishes.  so frustrated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That may have something to do with your polish that you are using and not your water since NOT all polishes work with this technique AND different finishes are better than others... unless you are using unfiltered water; make sure your water is warm, not hot or cold, just warm. Try a polish that is more "watery" and drys slower or even marble in a closed area or somewhere that is not well ventilated. The polish drying quickly could also be your reaction time, it does take a lot of practise to get used to but you have to be pretty quick either way with dripping, making patterns and sticking finger into the bath. Try having your polishes already unscrewed ready to drip or even just practise with cheaper polishes.

You may find a polish that sinks in the water too... then you could also try dripping closer to the water or use something new or less dense.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 5, 2011)

I've tried every single brand I have, and used water ranging from room temp to warm and even tried only 3 drops which only took about 3 secs.   Should I be using filtered water?


----------



## Ngelic (May 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've tried every single brand I have, and used water ranging from room temp to warm and even tried only 3 drops which only took about 3 secs.   Should I be using filtered water?



Yes, that or bottled water because the water needs to be as distilled as possible or the stuff in it will sometimes mess with the polishes since water everywhere is different in terms of what is in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Thefemaleclown (May 5, 2011)

I use filtered water or bottled water. You have to work veeeeery quickly. Some polish doesn't work as well as others (don't use fast dry polish, obviously). also, when you are dragging with your toothpick you should be barely touching the polish, super super lightly, not sticking it all the way in to the water.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 5, 2011)

ahaaa ok, I will give it another try today with bottled water  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Thefemaleclown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use filtered water or bottled water. You have to work veeeeery quickly. Some polish doesn't work as well as others (don't use fast dry polish, obviously). also, when you are dragging with your toothpick you should be barely touching the polish, super super lightly, not sticking it all the way in to the water.



o ok, yeah i was kind of stirring it thanks for the tip


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 7, 2011)

I tried it again tonight and FINALLY got it lol thanks for the help ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kayjay (May 8, 2011)

Both designs you posted are so cute!!! I love the aspect of doing just one nail...its way less messy for sure. I think I will try it that way.
 



> Originally Posted by *Thefemaleclown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh! And you can take a look at my blog and some of my previous posts on MUT... I often do just one nail on each hand with a marble. This reduces a lot of mess, a lot of time, a lot of polish and is all around much easier because you have your other fingers to work with without the risk of messing up a marble you worked really hard on. It's a really cool look and not quite as flashy as all your nails marbled. perhaps try that kind of look out first and then go on to the full marbled mani.
> 
> I'll post an example of a previous one finger marbles so you can get an idea.


----------



## 2010sherrybaby (May 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Ngelic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you very much Ngelic! I tried this out on one nail but it turned out horrible!! lol. I used a styrofoam cup (not thinking about it at all) and a drop of polish fell to the bottom and ate through the cup and water went EVERYWHERE!!! It was a mess! Plus since my nails are so small, I think I am going to go and get a pack of nails with acrylic and do it that way.


----------



## 2010sherrybaby (May 8, 2011)

These are gorgeous colors for marbling! Love the contrast with the black!


----------



## melissakecken (May 9, 2011)

This looks BEAUTIFUL!! I have just one question and its not about the nails, can you PLEASE tell ME what the HEARTS under the profile pictures are for?? Thanks &amp; Hugs, Melissa K


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 9, 2011)

It's based on the amount of posts you made.   You should get your first one around 50 I believe


----------



## Thefemaleclown (May 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *2010sherrybaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much Ngelic! I tried this out on one nail but it turned out horrible!! lol. I used a styrofoam cup (not thinking about it at all) and a drop of polish fell to the bottom and ate through the cup and water went EVERYWHERE!!! It was a mess! Plus since my nails are so small, I think I am going to go and get a pack of nails with acrylic and do it that way.


When you dip your polish into the cup make sure you are holding the brush close to the water so the polish is not falling from a great height. The drop should only travel maybe a half inch to an inch to reach the water. If it falls from high up it will bead up and sink.


----------

